# Picture Says A Thousand Words...



## zimbloth (Jul 31, 2007)

Says it all...


----------



## darren (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## zimbloth (Jul 31, 2007)

darren said:


>



Kevin Garnett? Paul Pierce? This post was made assuming people follow up on sports headlines


----------



## Leon (Jul 31, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Kevin Garnett? Paul Pierce? This post was made assuming people follow up on sports headlines



so, i guess that picture missed the mark by 996 words for those of us not in the loop?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 31, 2007)

I figured being a sports forum people would know. Oh well  KG traded to the Celtics.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 31, 2007)

basketball? never heard of it...


----------



## Leon (Jul 31, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I figured being a sports forum people would know. Oh well  KG traded to the Celtics.





yeah, i forgot we had one of those . i didn't even notice until you said that.

so... good move for the Celtics?


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2007)

Not too bad move at all. Traded for 5 players and 2 draft picks.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jul 31, 2007)

the t-wolves got a lot more in return than I though they would have. kg, ray allen, and paul peirce. It is either going to work really well or not work at all.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 1, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> It is either going to work really well or not work at all.



Solid analysis there  Anyways, it'll work great unless there's injuries. They're all proven to be great guys and unselfish.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 2, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Solid analysis there  Anyways, it'll work great unless there's injuries. They're all proven to be great guys and unselfish.



hahaha. here is a deeper analysis. You have no bench now cause the celtics traded away every young prospect they had and anyone who could contribute effectivly from the bench. paul pierce and ray allen can not defend on an already horrible defensive unit. if pierce only plays in 47 games again the celtics are going to get beaten up badly. chemistry is key. Saying it will automatically work great without seeing how these guys mesh is pretty insane. Bringing a bunch of big names together doesn't always work man. Need I mention the 03-04 lakers? how about the knicks these days? Chemsitry and health is what will make it work. so there is your solid analysis


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 6, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> Bringing a bunch of big names together doesn't always work man. Need I mention the 03-04 lakers?



Hey, shut up, you!


----------



## amonb (Aug 6, 2007)

eh?


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 6, 2007)

Azyiu said:


> Hey, shut up, you!



ah, the truth hurts my friend.


----------



## Jason (Aug 6, 2007)

Not a basketball fan really.. IMO the celts gave up waay to much


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 6, 2007)

Twolves...what a bunch of douchebags...10 years with KG and can't build a team around him good enough to even win a couple playoff series. I feel bad for KG, I wouldn't want to spend my career busting my ass and not having the personnel around me to win fucking games. the sports scene around here really chaps my ass...yay, the vikings will start preseason soon, we'll see how many of those fucking criminals get tossed in jail before week 1.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 6, 2007)

7slinger said:


> Twolves...what a bunch of douchebags...10 years with KG and can't build a team around him good enough to even win a couple playoff series. I feel bad for KG, I wouldn't want to spend my career busting my ass and not having the personnel around me to win fucking games. the sports scene around here really chaps my ass...yay, the vikings will start preseason soon, we'll see how many of those fucking criminals get tossed in jail before week 1.



They did go to the western conference finals in 2004. Not sure if that counts as winning a couple of playoff series...


----------



## Open Wounds (Aug 6, 2007)

i thought only black felons played basketball...


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 6, 2007)

Open Wounds said:


> i thought only black felons played basketball...



That's pretty low man. Very poor taste.There are a lot of respectable blacks in the nba that do a lot of great things such as charity and fundraisers. Many do a lot of community work as well. Sure a few have gotten in trouble. But it is nowhere near as bad as the nfl.


----------



## Open Wounds (Aug 6, 2007)

dont even get me started about the nfl...


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 6, 2007)

All I'm saying is racist stereotypes aren't going to get you to far around here. Don't let a few bad seeds ruin your perception all pro athletes.


----------



## Open Wounds (Aug 7, 2007)

thank you jack blackcock, next time i will consider your viewpoint


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow. Anyways Ghostrider, your comparison to the 03-04 Lakers is silly. 3 out 4 stars on that team were in their mid/late 30s and way WAY past their prime. KG Pierce and Allen are only 30-32 and still in their prime. If you want to argue that in 3 years there might be some trouble, so be it, but not now.

Also, who cares about the bench? What bench did Detriot have when they won? Carlos Delfino and Lindsay Hunter, wooow. Besides Ainge isn't done.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 7, 2007)

Kobe bryant, shaq, karl malone, and gary payton. That is a big 4. And the point was that piling up stars doesn't always work. And your going to need depth now in the east to win it. There is not one clear cut winner and every thing counts. A team that can go deep is going to be one up over others. Besides it might help if ainge considered players who can actually defend. Garnett can't defend 5 positions at once.

your rebuttal is silly. Where in my "solid analysis" did I mention anything regarding the age of those players??? Both Gary and Karl were coming off 20 ppg seasons as they joined the lakers. You think shaq was passed his prime??? He was about the same age as pierce. I have a news flash for you- Pierce, allen, and garnett are not in the primes of their career anymore either. Both pierce and allen faced big injuries last season. They are all amazing talents and will continue to put up great numbers but they are all over 30 and only getting older. Btw since when is over 30 considered being the prime of one's career for an nba player?? Last I looked most players hit their prime around their mid to late 20's.


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 7, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> Kobe bryant, shaq, karl malone, and gary payton. That is a big 4. And the point was that piling up stars doesn't always work. And your going to need depth now in the east to win it. There is not one clear cut winner and every thing counts. A team that can go deep is going to be one up over others. Besides it might help if ainge considered players who can actually defend. Garnett can't defend 5 positions at once.
> 
> your rebuttal is silly. Where in my "solid analysis" did I mention anything regarding the age of those players??? Both Gary and Karl were coming off 20 ppg seasons as they joined the lakers. You think shaq was passed his prime??? He was about the same age as pierce. I have a news flash for you- Pierce, allen, and garnett are not in the primes of their career anymore either. Both pierce and allen faced big injuries last season. They are all amazing talents and will continue to put up great numbers but they are all over 30 and only getting older. Btw since when is over 30 considered being the prime of one's career for an nba player?? Last I looked most players hit their prime around their mid to late 20's.



I pretty much agreed with everything you said here, and yes, you really do need deep bench for a long season and then the playoffs! Besides, having too much stars on your team, and you only have one ball to share? That *COULD* be a problem too. 

Of course, all KG, Pierce and Ray are not the selfish type, but they still need to have the damn ball to be effective. So we will see. If you ask me, I think the Celtics' immediately trouble spot is not really their bench, it is their coaching. You need a Jim O'Brien type coach to install some structure in both ends of the floor for this group of guys, not someone like Doc who stresses more run and gun then anything else. Sure, you could argue when he first started coaching in Orlando, he stressed defense and all. But when you had virtually no offensive players on your roster to start with, and you had Big Ben, what do you do? Later when he got T-Mac, it was all run and gun from there on.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 8, 2007)

Once again, Payton/Malone were washed up and Shaq wasnt the same. KG/Pierce/Allen are barely 30 and in their primes. Terrible comparison.

PS: Jim O'Brien is the worst coach ever. He had one fluke season where he took advantage of the new defensive rules before everyone else figured out how to counter it. He's been a disgrace ever since, and will continue to be in Indiana this season.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 9, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Once again, Payton/Malone were washed up and Shaq wasnt the same. KG/Pierce/Allen are barely 30 and in their primes. Terrible comparison.
> 
> PS: Jim O'Brien is the worst coach ever. He had one fluke season where he took advantage of the new defensive rules before everyone else figured out how to counter it. He's been a disgrace ever since, and will continue to be in Indiana this season.



Do you ever do your homework or do you just start talking? Payton and Malone were coming off 20 ppg seasons. Sure not their best years- but far from washed up. Shaq wasn't the same cause he had to share his ppg with malone. Kg/pierce/allen are not as all around talented as those player were either. Malone, shaq, payton, and kobe can ALL play defense. I know this is a new concept for the celtics but try and stay with me here. There are two ends of the floor, offense and defense. It won't mean shit if allen and pierce are scoring 20 ppg a game when they guys they are supposed to be guarding are dropping 30. Did you pay attention to how well these guys' teams last year did with them? The lakers comparison is a fine comparison. A group of stars past their primes trying to win a tittle. Pierce/allen/ and kg are all over 30. Their best years are behind them. At 30 and 31 don't count on pierce or allen to all of the sudden learn defense.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 9, 2007)

If you think Karl Malone and Gary Payton in 2004 weren't mere shells of their former selves, then wow. At some point, being a contrarian and argumentative for the hell of it becomes a waste of time dude. Comparing 2004, 40 year old Malone/Payton to 30-31 year old KG/Pierce/Allen is just asinine.


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Nick, let me just say this. Payton was over the hill that year he played for the Lakers, yes, no argument there.  For Karl Malone, he was still way better than most PFs in their early 30's in 2004!!! Sadly he hurt his knee in Dec., 2003 playing against the Suns, and it turned out to be a major injury to him and to the Lakers.

He was somewhat recovered by playoffs time, and his performance in the Rockets series was just wow!!! It's too bad he re-injured his knee in the Finals, while Horace Grant was already out...


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 9, 2007)

I know I'm not saying Karl Malone was a stiff then, but he was still 40 and he's not Kevin Garnett or Paul Pierce at 30-31.


----------



## Azyiu (Aug 9, 2007)

I understand not everyone agrees with Mr.Blackcock's way of saying things, that's cool, but I think he got a point in that playing both ends on the court thingy. KG is a pretty damn good defender, yes, and Pierce can more than hold his ground too. Other than those two, I never knew Ray plays any championship type D, nor the rest of the Celtics bench at this point. 

BTW, you guys just signed Eddie House and Pollard, and neither one of them are known for the D either. We will see.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 9, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I know I'm not saying Karl Malone was a stiff then, but he was still 40 and he's not Kevin Garnett or Paul Pierce at 30-31.



No one said he was kg or pierce. But he was far from washed up. washed up is patrick ewing averaging 6 ppg a game in an orlando magic uniform. NOt a 40 year old guy dropping 30 in playoff games.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 9, 2007)

Time will tell about the Celtics supposed horrible defense. Most of the players who can't play D were traded away. Rondo, KG, and Perkins are at worst above average defenders. Pierce has shown the ability to play good D, admittably last 2 seasons his D has slipped a bit. We have several good defenders on our bench - especially Tony Allen.

I think it's possible our defense will be mediocre, but I really don't think it's going to be as bad as everyones saying. I think our offense will more than make up for it. The Suns didn't have good defense, and they were one crooked referee away from making the finals.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 9, 2007)

the suns also score 110 ppg a game. The celtics won't. even if the big 3 score 25ppg a piece they won't cause the bench is so piss ass weak.


----------

